# Old Sainsbury's - Newport - 1/8/16



## dirge (Aug 1, 2016)

An early morning explore of mine this morning. A bit nerve wracking on the ground floor, rather dark and very quiet, good thing I had my Ledlenser!

The place shut back in about 2010 as they built a newer and bigger store further up the road. The site has been purchased by a businessman but nothing seems to be happening with the site.


WP_20160801_07_56_37_Pro by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160801_07_54_59_Pro by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160801_07_54_54_Pro by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160801_07_53_44_Pro by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160801_07_25_51_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160801_07_52_35_Pro by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160801_07_27_33_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160801_07_52_04_Pro by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160801_07_35_32_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160801_07_31_58_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160801_07_36_31_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160801_07_36_12_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160801_07_33_24_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160801_07_39_59_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160801_07_28_44_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160801_07_44_34_Pro by robert boucher, on Flickr


----------



## smiler (Aug 1, 2016)

You made a good job there Dirge, the brain dead haven't completely ruined it yet and you got some good shots, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## short memory 83 (Aug 1, 2016)

blimey,its an eyesore on the outside. thanks for the good pics though.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 1, 2016)

That's a bit different dirge liked it!


----------



## dirge (Aug 1, 2016)

BikinGlynn said:


> That's a bit different dirge liked it!



Thanks dude, like I said if you visit Wales again I can show you a few explores.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 1, 2016)

God that's a real mess.hope you got your necar points.great report though.something different


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 1, 2016)

That's different but I wonder how many more will also go by the wayside. It looks flimsy built as well.


----------



## TopAbandoned (Aug 2, 2016)

Wow drove past there not too long ago. It's got in a right state since then


----------



## Lavino (Aug 2, 2016)

Derpy derp


----------



## rockfordstone (Aug 2, 2016)

I did a lot of design work at that store and the new one, the petrol stations specifically. interesting to see it once its served its purpose


----------



## krela (Aug 2, 2016)

The only place I've ever been barred from. It closed in Nov 2010 if I remember correctly. Was wondering when someone would spot the open window and pop in.


----------



## dirge (Aug 2, 2016)

krela said:


> The only place I've ever been barred from. It closed in Nov 2010 if I remember correctly. Was wondering when someone would spot the open window and pop in.



I didn't know about the place until recently, as I'm from Swansea. Some guy posted a video of his explore on another site & youtube, but stupidly filmed his route in, which as you said was through a window on the roof, I went up prepared to climb the roof, but upon getting there found someone had kicked a fire escape through from the inside. Coincidence? I think so!


----------



## krela (Aug 2, 2016)

dirge said:


> I didn't know about the place until recently, as I'm from Swansea. Some guy posted a video of his explore on another site & youtube, but stupidly filmed his route in, which as you said was through a window on the roof, I went up prepared to climb the roof, but upon getting there found someone had kicked a fire escape through from the inside. Coincidence? I think so!



It's not exactly difficult to figure out a way in, you can see it from the train going past! It's been open at various points over the past 5 years and was used by homeless people for a little while.


----------



## dirge (Aug 2, 2016)

krela said:


> It's not exactly difficult to figure out a way in, you can see it from the train going past! It's been open at various points over the past 5 years and was used by homeless people for a little while.



Ah cool, I'm sure it will be sealed back up again soon then.


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 2, 2016)

krela said:


> The only place I've ever been barred from. It closed in Nov 2010 if I remember correctly. Was wondering when someone would spot the open window and pop in.



Go on then, spill it  How did you get barred?


----------



## krela (Aug 2, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> Go on then, spill it  How did you get barred?



Ummmm, so back in 2007 me and a bunch of friends were very drunk, we went in there about 5AM in the morning and thought it would be really funny to sit on the floor in the foyer and have a picnic because it was raining outside...


----------



## smiler (Aug 2, 2016)

krela said:


> The only place I've ever been barred from. It closed in Nov 2010 if I remember correctly. Was wondering when someone would spot the open window and pop in.



I have to ask, Why


----------



## krela (Aug 2, 2016)

smiler said:


> I have to ask, Why



I already answered this.


----------



## dirge (Aug 2, 2016)

krela said:


> Ummmm, so back in 2007 me and a bunch of friends were very drunk, we went in there about 5AM in the morning and thought it would be really funny to sit on the floor in the foyer and have a picnic because it was raining outside...



Haha that's proper random


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 3, 2016)

krela;330167we went in there about 5AM in the morning and thought it would be really funny to sit on the floor in the foyer and have a picnic because it was raining outside...[/QUOTE said:


> Very 'drunken person' unfriendly, especially if you were eating their products - or did the Morrisons' bags give the game away? Yes been there, done that - although ours was for eating sausage and chips from local chippy whilst sitting at the outside tables of the local Whimpy Bar. Perhaps slagging off the manager and explaining in no uncertain terms why he never had any customers didn't help matters? Our excuse now is that it was all verbal, no vandalism in those days, that was just around the corner in our neck of the woods.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 3, 2016)

To think they will all end up like this!Great shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice to see something different! 
Always amused to see a derelict supermarket on the forum

good work


----------



## Potter (Aug 5, 2016)

Cool, something a bit different. It would make one hell of a Wetherspoon.


----------

